
Poo found on every McDonald’s touchscreen tested - black_puppydog
https://metro.co.uk/2018/11/28/poo-found-on-every-mcdonalds-touchscreen-tested-8178486/
======
black_puppydog
Just as a reminder that every technological revolution brings its own unique
risks with it. I'd be surprised if this was limited to McDonald's, too.

~~~
DerekL
Currency is also often tainted with bacteria.

